# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  61 point relaxation $&#^*@!*!

## Howie

I have had several members contact me in concerns to the 61 point relaxation technique. The Tutotrial is fine but for somw reason the image will no longer come up.
I found a link that has the entire ETOLD. It has the technique figure. 
* Can anyone implemant that figure into the tutorial or send me the image so I can do so?

Also would it be appropriate to log the site somewhere on the Forum. Since there is so much talk of that book, it would be helpful. Legal, I don't know?!


The site:
http://dreaming.diebitch.net/exploring_the...id_dreaming.pdf

Thanks,
                     Howie   :smiley:

----------


## Aphius

How's that?  ::cactus:: 

61 point relaxation technique.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *How's that? 
> 
> 61 point relaxation technique.*



Aphius....YOU ROCK!
I do believe you are the one who fixed it for me prior to this. THank you very much. 

Howie   ::D:

----------


## Aphius

Yeah, I think I was.  :tongue2: 

It's a pity it's not a better quality scan, some of the numbers are hard to make out, even in the PDF version.  ::?:

----------


## Dylan

I redid the numbers for you before... but for some reason my server doesnt exist anymore  ::?:   ::?:  I can't really complain though because I wasn't paying for it... so I'll just have to find a new one now. Anyway, I looked on this computer and I couldnt find it, but there's a good chance it's on my other computer and I'll look there later today or tomorrow. 

Could you tell me the name of the file? (You should find it where the broken link in your old post is... I just dont know where the old post is  :tongue2: ). That'll  make it easier for me to find it.

Cheers,
Dylan

----------


## Aphius

Haha... Yeah, about that old link...

In my replacing the broken link with the new one I removed the broken one without comitting it to memory.:sweat1: 

I didn't know that it was any different to the one I'd fixed up, if I'd known the numbers had been updated I would've at least memorised the filename.  ::|:

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Dylan_
> *I redid the numbers for you before... but for some reason my server doesnt exist anymore   I can't really complain though because I wasn't paying for it... so I'll just have to find a new one now. Anyway, I looked on this computer and I couldnt find it, but there's a good chance it's on my other computer and I'll look there later today or tomorrow. 
> 
> Could you tell me the name of the file? (You should find it where the broken link in your old post is... I just dont know where the old post is ). That'll  make it easier for me to find it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dylan*



Thanks Dylan for your efforts. And again to you Aphius!   ::D:

----------


## Tornado Joe

New and improved 61 points - coming soon.

Sneak preview

----------


## Goldney

That's good so far.

Actually helped a lot.

----------


## The Enterer

Yeah TJ, that's fairly badass.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Tornado Joe

Hi Enterer - glad you enjoyed it,

I heard some people were having issues with the link. I'll move the file sometime soon and host it on a more reliable server.

----------

